# Requesting Red and Moonshine Galac Pictures



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Guys Im thinking of getting some Galacs and am interested in Reds and moonshine but cant make up my mind. If you could post some pictures (especially some moonshine picts because there hard to find) it would be greatly appreciated. If you are selling any let me know too, i might just take a few.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I think Moonshine galactonotus are reeeeeeeeeally rare...besides Sean Stewart, I don't know anyone that has them...........maybe Europe? 

I got five juvie reds fairly recently, which you can see in this thread with heatfreakk's 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/60371-my-red-galacts.html



Alex


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

yours said:


> I think Moonshine galactonotus are reeeeeeeeeally rare...besides Sean Stewart, I don't know anyone that has them...........maybe Europe?
> 
> I got five juvie reds fairly recently, which you can see in this thread with heatfreakk's
> 
> ...


There seems to be more moonshines floating around in the last year...they are findable at least if you know where to look. Posting a want ad in the wanted section is a good idea.

Anyways here are 2 of my 4 reds...


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> There seems to be more moonshines floating around in the last year...they are findable at least if you know where to look. Posting a want ad in the wanted section is a good idea.
> 
> Anyways here are 2 of my 4 reds...


wow there beautiful is that what you call the 75% red. I want to find ones just like that


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah I'm not sure about moonshine galacs, but red galacs can be a litttle tough to find also... I was on a waiting list with Patrick Nabors for over a year. I finally got them, and like as already posted, the link for my thread is already on here.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Those moonshines just look like a mint terribilis to me.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Chris155hp said:


> wow there beautiful is that what you call the 75% red. I want to find ones just like that


With the exception of the red/orange "wedge" that may not even exist in the hobby anymore and may not have even been a separate population or morph, there is only the 1 red galact morph that I know of. So it is just a red galact... The red can be just on the main body or extend down to the limbs, and the color can be reddish orange, or red, or very dark maroon, but all the same morph. The percentage I guess applies more the the orange morphs which got stuck with it.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

They're definitely smaller than P. terribilis Jared...by a lot 





Alex


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Good luck finding the moonshine , I have been lookn for the koi galac morph for a very long time. I had to give up my search because nobody in the us had any


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

When I saw Moonshine galacs in person I thought, "wow that's a small pair of terribilis!" The male was calling but no breeding going on..I've heard they're infertile. Has anyone bred them?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

DJboston said:


> When I saw Moonshine galacs in person I thought, "wow that's a small pair of terribilis!" The male was calling but no breeding going on..I've heard they're infertile. Has anyone bred them?


Yes they've been bred...not by me, but by a few people, and I think within the last year actually. Seems like I remember hearing about some froglets, maybe even seeing them offered up in the last year. I've never heard of them being infertile...they are a legit morph/locale as far as I've ever heard, not some hybrid or something that could potentially be sterile. I think its just they may not be as prolific as some species/morphs plus there has never been a large number imported, at least not recently so we have a very small founder stock to work with. 

Most of the people who have them or will get them anytime soon are probably those who have been around awhile and have good connections. It isn't beyond the realm of possibility that a few will pop up and someone will get lucky but I'd expect to have to wait and pine for them for a year or more before it is your turn to be the lucky one...at least. I get the impression their numbers are very slowly increasing...kinda like how it was with Darklands for a long time...and now they aren't common but if you want them chances are you can get them. Feels like moonshine are heading that way...but then I could be totally mistaken  ...Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh great thanks for the info! Good to know. When I saw them in was raining outside so the air pressure changed so they started calling. I would hope they might of laid eggs by now..I was there 2 weeks back at Black Jungle.

I don't know I'd be interested in them for the look of them..moreso for their rarity and to try my hand at adding more to the hobby. Hopefully some are eventually available at black jungle because I know that's one connection I have that is a good thing to have..since I am there every other week.

They're pretty neat though!!


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Sean Stewart had some for sale in the recent past, here is a photo of some Moonshine Galacts he had in his ad.........

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/43422-various-galactonotus.html


Good Luck! 
Pure Bred Dart Frogs | Home


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

yours said:


> They're definitely smaller than P. terribilis Jared...by a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say "a lot"... I've got 5 and they are about 3/4 the size of a mint or so... maybe a bit smaller.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

My probable male:


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

MD_Frogger said:


> My probable male:


I think I have that frogs twin (brother possibly)...Has 2 red marks on right leg, 1 on left, exactly opposite yours.

See...


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Frogman8 said:


> Good luck finding the moonshine , I have been lookn for the koi galac morph for a very long time. I had to give up my search because nobody in the us had any




you're sure you're not talking about histrionicus?

thats the only Koi I know.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

PumilioTurkey said:


> you're sure you're not talking about histrionicus?
> 
> thats the only Koi I know.


nope, Sean Stewart has koi galac's on his frog page


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

HunterB said:


> nope, Sean Stewart has koi galac's on his frog page


Sean does have them on his site.

Not sure if they are a true mroph or a variation/odd ball of some other morph


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ggazonas said:


> Sean does have them on his site.
> 
> Not sure if they are a true mroph or a variation/odd ball of some other morph


Neither am I. I think I heard somewhere they were actually just a line of one of the morphs that exhibited these odd characteristics sometimes...Not sure though.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I wasn't getting into whether they were just a variation or a population
Just mentioning that they exsisted


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Frogman8 said:


> Good luck finding the moonshine , I have been lookn for the koi galac morph for a very long time. I had to give up my search because nobody in the us had any


Not really sure why people think these are so hard to come by (moonshines I mean). Sean posted them SEVERAL times last year for sale and obviously if he doesn't have any more then people picked all of them up. I know there were many more than the 5 I got but not sure how many. From what I've heard the original batch from years ago never bred (were one sex heavy but I don't remember which) and there has been some success with these new ones. Mine are about a year and a half so probably awhile until I get breeding from them but I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed. I'll see if I can upload some pics in a bit.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Not the best pics but these should give you a little idea...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

sbreland said:


> Not the best pics but these should give you a little idea...


Beautiful frogs man!!! Jealous


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, I was actually really surprised with them... I really like them. Very active and bold and they do have a lot of differences to a mint terribilis... especially the color. It doesn't show up well there but they actually do have a "wedge" on the back that is just slightly offcolored and different than the body. Best I can describe it is more of a "minty" (think mint terrib) greenish with the rest of the body being a nice grayish white. Really cool and I'm looking forward to a year or so from now when I can realistically start hoping to see some breeding activity.


----------

